# Smoked Trout



## Eliyaan.Shak (Dec 11, 2019)

I have some trout from the summer in the freezer. I'm gonna smoke them this weekend. Do I cut them up into filets and skin em? Or do I cut heads off and smoke em up. I'm considering using a brine but dont have any ideas. I have apple woodchips for the smoker but should I use a brine?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 11, 2019)

I usually foil wrap trout with lemon slices, garlic, butter, and some S+P.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 11, 2019)

Fillet them . I leave the backbone on one fillet so I don't lose as much meat . Alder wood is my go to for trout or any fish. I just sprinkle some seasoned salt on them and maybe add some ground pepper and into the smoker they go.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 11, 2019)

When I have leftover frozen trout or kokanee I'll cut the heads and fins off and scale them, then lightly smoke them for a hour or two. After that I chop them up bones and all and can them in my pressure canner. The bones completely dissolve to where you can't tell they are there. You can snack on them straight out for the jar tho we really like gooping them up with some mayo, chopped onion, and pickle relish. Goes really well with crackers or baguettes, and of course beer. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 12, 2019)

There are a couple of pretty good ways to go.  With almost minimal prep you can flavor smoke them, just season and use whatever wood you have on hand.  I leave the skin on and never turn the fillet.  I did this fillet on an alder plank but all you need is some kind of indirect set-up and smoke it until the internal is 140° to 150°.








If you want cured and smoked fish, it will take a day of prep, I use a dry cure instead of a brine, then you smoke the fillets, and let them chill overnight.  The end result is quite good.  






I like the cured and smoked trout on the moist side, so about 145° is my maximum internal temp, but your can go higher if you want something less moist.  I like cracked pepper as my main seasoning, but that is up to your tastes.


----------



## JackG (Dec 12, 2019)

That looks like an amazing hybrid between a hot and cold smoke.  We smoked our trout at 77° after 6 hours under dry salt.  You can see the difference in texture between hot smoked and cold smoked trout here.


----------

